# Placenta gender theory?



## Skywalker

I'm getting my scan on Tuesday and I want to find out from the u/s tech which side the placenta has implanted on as I believe that is what this theory is based on. I've looked around online and it appears that for an abdominal ultrasound, what you see is a mirror image. With a transvaginal ultrasound, you see the actual image as it is. So, that's fine.

Now, I want to make sure that I get it right when I ask the ultrasound tech because as scans are few and far between. When I am asking her which side the placenta is on, am I asking her which side it implanted on? Does placenta implant? How does this work?


----------



## Larkspur

My placenta implanted at the back both times. I'm not really sure if they look at left or right, just anterior or posterior.


----------



## Larkspur

What scientific reasoning is the theory based on? Why would a female ovum implant on a different side to a male one?


----------



## Skywalker

Larkspur said:


> What scientific reasoning is the theory based on? Why would a female ovum implant on a different side to a male one?

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm

I just want to make sure I pose my question right to the ultrasound tech so she's not like, "I have no idea what you're talking about." Because then I'll have to wait until I think, what is it, 20 weeks,for my next scan? So I just want to make sure I phrase it right so she knows what I'm asking to see.


----------



## Larkspur

It... doesn't appear to be a legitimate study? 

There's no verification, it hasn't been published and... well, it just seems dodgy. 

My guess is that the scan tech would have no idea what you're talking about because it's just not legit. 

Anyway, this is your 12-week scan, right? Your tech can probably give you a pretty accurate read on what you're having anyway. Not 100 percent, but my tech said she was 90 percent sure I'm having a girl. I'd definitely take a professional's word over what appears to be a pretty dodgy theory.


----------



## Skywalker

Larkspur said:


> It... doesn't appear to be a legitimate study?
> 
> There's no verification, it hasn't been published and... well, it just seems dodgy.
> 
> My guess is that the scan tech would have no idea what you're talking about because it's just not legit.
> 
> Anyway, this is your 12-week scan, right? Your tech can probably give you a pretty accurate read on what you're having anyway. Not 100 percent, but my tech said she was 90 percent sure I'm having a girl. I'd definitely take a professional's word over what appears to be a pretty dodgy theory.

Sweet, thanks. By my last scan, I will be 11 weeks and 2 days when I get my scan. I'm not sure if she will be able to tell that soon but I hope so! I so want to know that I'm right :D


----------



## mommysurpriss

If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)


----------



## Misscalais

Here's a link to a thread of it on here.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p.../1720497-ramzis-theory-gender-prediction.html
Hope this helps :)


----------



## Skywalker

mommysurpriss said:


> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)

Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!


----------



## shortnstumpy

Skywalker said:


> mommysurpriss said:
> 
> 
> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)
> 
> Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!Click to expand...


It tests for chromasonal abnormalities. https://www.advancedwomensimaging.com.au/nuchal-translucency-ultrasound

You should have also gotten a blood test request form to have your bloods done a few days before your scan.

They won't do the NT scan in Australia before 12 weeks and most places request you be at least 12 weeks 3 days for a more accurate reading


----------



## Larkspur

shortnstumpy said:


> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysurpriss said:
> 
> 
> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)
> 
> Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It tests for chromasonal abnormalities. https://www.advancedwomensimaging.com.au/nuchal-translucency-ultrasound
> 
> You should have also gotten a blood test request form to have your bloods done a few days before your scan.
> 
> *They won't do the NT scan in Australia before 12 weeks and most places request you be at least 12 weeks 3 days for a more accurate reading*Click to expand...

Yeah... I thought, but didn't say earlier, that 11w2d seems quite early for a NT scan to me. I don't know if it's possible, but maybe you should push it back a week. If getting a more accurate gender guess (that's all it can be at this stage) is really that important to you, you would have a better chance then too. I was 12w4d when I had my NT scan.


----------



## Skywalker

shortnstumpy said:


> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysurpriss said:
> 
> 
> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)
> 
> Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It tests for chromasonal abnormalities. https://www.advancedwomensimaging.com.au/nuchal-translucency-ultrasound
> 
> You should have also gotten a blood test request form to have your bloods done a few days before your scan.
> 
> They won't do the NT scan in Australia before 12 weeks and most places request you be at least 12 weeks 3 days for a more accurate readingClick to expand...

Hold on going to grab my scripts and see what they say... Oh no!!! She didn't tell me I'd have to do the blood before! I'll have to go do that tomorrow and HOPE they still take me for my scan on Tuesday. She just handed me a bunch of scripts the last time I saw her and talked to me about the scan, she didn't even mention the blood work. If you see my other thread about her you can see she's a total jerk lol, not helpful at all. Will they not do my scan now?? Is one day enough time to get the blood work done before the scan?


----------



## shortnstumpy

Skywalker said:


> shortnstumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysurpriss said:
> 
> 
> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)
> 
> Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It tests for chromasonal abnormalities. https://www.advancedwomensimaging.com.au/nuchal-translucency-ultrasound
> 
> You should have also gotten a blood test request form to have your bloods done a few days before your scan.
> 
> They won't do the NT scan in Australia before 12 weeks and most places request you be at least 12 weeks 3 days for a more accurate reading Click to expand...
> 
> Hold on going to grab my scripts and see what they say... Oh no!!! She didn't tell me I'd have to do the blood before! I'll have to go do that tomorrow and HOPE they still take me for my scan on Tuesday. She just handed me a bunch of scripts the last time I saw her and talked to me about the scan, she didn't even mention the blood work. If you see my other thread about her you can see she's a total jerk lol, not helpful at all. Will they not do my scan now?? Is one day enough time to get the blood work done before the scan?Click to expand...


I was told at least 3 days prior to test as they need time to get the results to te radiology place. They use a combination of bloods and scan to give you a result of your risk ratio for abnormalities. It may mean you don't get your results for a few days. I'd check about the timing though as 11 weeks 2 days seems too early for the scan..


----------



## Skywalker

Larkspur said:


> shortnstumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommysurpriss said:
> 
> 
> If you are getting the nuchal translucency 11 week scan, they don't look for anatomical features like a penis or labia. They measure angles and other stiff instead and based on that they can make a fairly accurate determination. :)
> I found out at 11 weeks and 2 days with my last child and the perinatologist said he was 99% sure it was a boy and at my 20 week he verified his early guess with glee. He was hell bent on his determination. So much he documented in my record that I'm the one who asked if he was really that accurate which is why he made sure to address it later. Fun guy. I had baby #5 and was my 5th boy.
> I'm 10 weeks now and will not have the nuchal this time so I've gotta wait ;)
> 
> Oh that's awesome! I am having a nuchal thingy as far as I know? I don't know what that is, just remember it from my script my midwife wrote me lol. Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It tests for chromasonal abnormalities. https://www.advancedwomensimaging.com.au/nuchal-translucency-ultrasound
> 
> You should have also gotten a blood test request form to have your bloods done a few days before your scan.
> 
> *They won't do the NT scan in Australia before 12 weeks and most places request you be at least 12 weeks 3 days for a more accurate reading* Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I thought, but didn't say earlier, that 11w2d seems quite early for a NT scan to me. I don't know if it's possible, but maybe you should push it back a week. If getting a more accurate gender guess (that's all it can be at this stage) is really that important to you, you would have a better chance then too. I was 12w4d when I had my NT scan.Click to expand...

They might actually make me wait a week anyway since I didn't realize I needed to have this blood test like a week before the scan. I'm two days out from my scan. I have no idea why my midwife scheduled it for 11 weeks and 2 days - she did know that's how far along I would be. She said, "You'll be 11 to 12 weeks by then." Maybe she thinks I'm further along? I don't know. I was soooooo sick during the first appointment I had with her, I didn't hear her mention the blood test at all, just the scan. I e-mailed my midwife and unfortunately am going to have to call her tomorrow (not looking forward to it after our spat over text) to find out if I can still get my scan then. It is definitely the NT scan, I looked at the prescription just now.


----------



## Larkspur

My midwife suggested I do my bloods in week 10 and have my NT about 10 days later. So my blood tests were 10w2d and NT scan 12w4d. 

You can do the scan as early as 11weeks, but you can also go as late as 13w6, so you're at the very early end.


----------



## Skywalker

Larkspur said:


> My midwife suggested I do my bloods in week 10 and have my NT about 10 days later. So my blood tests were 10w2d and NT scan 12w4d.
> 
> You can do the scan as early as 11weeks, but you can also go as late as 13w6, so you're at the very early end.

Well, hopefully I'll sort this all out when talking to my midwife tomorrow! I did think it was odd at the time to have a scan at 11 weeks when most threads I'd seen on here say 12 week scan, etc. but I didn't think to ask because I was feeling so sick. I'm all excited now just to have the scan at all so I hope it doesn't get pushed back, but if the bloods need to be done at least 3 days before the scan, might have to. Or, hopefully like pp said, I can still do it but just wait a while longer for the results.


----------



## pinkbump2011

I was told that you can have an NT scan from 11 weeks upto I think 13+6 it it may be 12+6. I'll be 12+3 when I have mine in Wednesday an we don't have to have the bloods done until after the scan. We will then receive a letter with your risk of any abnormalities x


----------



## mommysurpriss

I had the blood test at the same time as the nuchal. They measured the fold at the back of the neck, and the heart chambers too. They even measured the organs visible in the cavities. It's a very thorough ultrasound. The gender part of the Nuchal Translucency was just a bonus bec my perinatologist was cool and I was depressed. I mean HG while your husband is deployed to Korea during a time of high tension?? Yeah I needed to know baby was OK lol. I had it because I was high risk due to severe HG and I had water on my heart. 
This time I am not high risk so I won't be doing the NT. tho I doubt the doc will be as cool as the last doctor anyway lol


----------



## Skywalker

mommysurpriss said:


> I had the blood test at the same time as the nuchal. They measured the fold at the back of the neck, and the heart chambers too. They even measured the organs visible in the cavities. It's a very thorough ultrasound. The gender part of the Nuchal Translucency was just a bonus bec my perinatologist was cool and I was depressed. I mean HG while your husband is deployed to Korea during a time of high tension?? Yeah I needed to know baby was OK lol. I had it because I was high risk due to severe HG and I had water on my heart.
> This time I am not high risk so I won't be doing the NT. tho I doubt the doc will be as cool as the last doctor anyway lol

Where are you located? I'm in Auckland. I'm just eating breakfast now and waiting till I've woken up more to call my midwife to see if it is fine for me to get the bloods done today and the scan tomorrow. I'm encouraged by your story of getting the bloods and scan done at the same time. I'm so happy for you that you got to learn the gender, hope your hubby has returned since or is safe abroad. I'm also depressed as I am leaving OH and moving to the States because of many things I don't want to get into this early lol but hopefully the doctor will take pity on me and just tell me the gender because I want to know so bad! I'm glad to hear you're not high risk this time :hugs:


----------



## Skywalker

Yay yay yay! My midwife called back and was nice (score), told me that I can still have my scan tomorrow (score), told me I don't have to get my blood done today and can wait until two weeks from now (double score, since I feel like such crap today and didn't want to go)! :happydance: :dance: She said they're a combined test, you don't have to do one before the other really and since I'm already excited about the scan and since you CAN have it anywhere between 11 weeks and 14 weeks I can just go and have it. Very excited. She also was very sweet and asked about my OH and encouraged me to leave him and go back to the States which I'm already doing, but always reassuring to have another person tell me I'm doing the right thing. And I'm super stoked because I haven't talked to or seen my father in years but we recently got back in touch and after my scan tomorrow, I'm going to Skype with him and my step-mom and tell them the good news! They're going to be so stoked and excited! They love grandkids! And me and baby will be able to see my family soon. So that is all exciting! :happydance:


----------



## rubysoho120

I have my nuchal scan on tuesday. 11 weeks 4 days. The placenta theory has to be done in weeks 6-8 after that the placenta attaches to the wall and its not accurate. In weeks 6-8 the placenta is still a yolk sac. So you want to see what side the baby is on and yolk to guess gender.


----------



## Skywalker

rubysoho120 said:


> I have my nuchal scan on tuesday. 11 weeks 4 days. The placenta theory has to be done in weeks 6-8 after that the placenta attaches to the wall and its not accurate. In weeks 6-8 the placenta is still a yolk sac. So you want to see what side the baby is on and yolk to guess gender.

So at 11 weeks 2 days I'll just need to ask which side the baby has implanted on in my uterus?


----------



## rubysoho120

Skywalker said:


> rubysoho120 said:
> 
> 
> I have my nuchal scan on tuesday. 11 weeks 4 days. The placenta theory has to be done in weeks 6-8 after that the placenta attaches to the wall and its not accurate. In weeks 6-8 the placenta is still a yolk sac. So you want to see what side the baby is on and yolk to guess gender.
> 
> So at 11 weeks 2 days I'll just need to ask which side the baby has implanted on in my uterus?Click to expand...

I dont think this theory can be used because youre so far along now. There should be a placenta now not a yolk sac. You can try to ask what side placenta is on but it might not be as accurate.


----------



## Skywalker

rubysoho120 said:


> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubysoho120 said:
> 
> 
> I have my nuchal scan on tuesday. 11 weeks 4 days. The placenta theory has to be done in weeks 6-8 after that the placenta attaches to the wall and its not accurate. In weeks 6-8 the placenta is still a yolk sac. So you want to see what side the baby is on and yolk to guess gender.
> 
> So at 11 weeks 2 days I'll just need to ask which side the baby has implanted on in my uterus?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think this theory can be used because youre so far along now. There should be a placenta now not a yolk sac. You can try to ask what side placenta is on but it might not be as accurate.Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that the Ramzi theory is based on the placenta, not on the yolk sac? Unless the article I've read is totally wrong...


----------



## rubysoho120

Skywalker said:


> rubysoho120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubysoho120 said:
> 
> 
> I have my nuchal scan on tuesday. 11 weeks 4 days. The placenta theory has to be done in weeks 6-8 after that the placenta attaches to the wall and its not accurate. In weeks 6-8 the placenta is still a yolk sac. So you want to see what side the baby is on and yolk to guess gender.
> 
> So at 11 weeks 2 days I'll just need to ask which side the baby has implanted on in my uterus?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think this theory can be used because youre so far along now. There should be a placenta now not a yolk sac. You can try to ask what side placenta is on but it might not be as accurate.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the Ramzi theory is based on the placenta, not on the yolk sac? Unless the article I've read is totally wrong...Click to expand...

It is but if you read about it its only for 6-8 weeks. I can't remember the word they use with placenta but I believe they mean where the baby is at that point. If you re read the article you will see that is says after 10 weeks its less accurate. When I talked to my dr about it she told me there isn't a placenta yet. So I think its more of where baby is.


----------



## sheela12

hi all,

Can anybody guess mine based on the 8 week scan???? Its abdominal.
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









scan2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rubysoho120

sheela12 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Can anybody guess mine based on the 8 week scan???? Its abdominal.

Well baby is on left side so if you flip it would be on the right which would mean a boy.


----------

